# cometa, barrilete, volantín, cometa, papalote



## glayds

Hola! una pregunta cómo se dice cometa o barrilete?
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

¿A qué te refieres?


----------



## Pinairun

Ah, ya caigo.

En España la conocemos por "cometa".


----------



## glayds

Si pero hay varias acepciones, podrías decirme la mas común?


----------



## Ulises Belano

*En Chile decimos VOLANTÍN/plural: VOLANTINES.*


----------



## glayds

Muchas gracias !!!!


----------



## Moritzchen

Also *Papalote *in Mexico.


----------



## fsabroso

Pinairun said:


> Ah, ya caigo.
> 
> En España la conocemos por "cometa".


Lo mismo en Perú.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

He encontrado todos estos nombres para  esta armazón que vuela. La información sobre los países donde  se usan es del DRAE. 

Barrilete, en Argentina, Cuba y Uruguay.
Cachirulo, en Valencia (España)
Sierpe, en Asturias (España)
Cambucha, en Chile
Chichigua, en Re. Dominicana
Chiringa, en Cuba y Puerto Rico
Coronel, en Cuba es una cometa grande.
Papalote, en Cuba, Honduras y México
Papagayo, en Venezuela
Volantín, en Argentina, Chile, Cuba, Puerto Rico y Venezuela.
Cometa, en España

Y también, birlocha, capuchina, dragón, milocha, pájara, pájaro bitango, pandero, pandorga, pero no sé en dónde.

Quizá los foreros de los países citados puedan confirmar esto.


----------



## Jellby

Por cierto, la "cometa" que vuela es femenina, no hay que confundirla con el "cometa" que da vueltas al Sol y que aparece cada 76 años si es el Halley.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En Argentina jamás he oído que se use "volantín" (¿tal vez en el norte?). Siempre es "barrilete".


----------



## Pinairun

MarieSuzanne said:


> En Argentina jamás he oído que se use "volantín" (¿tal vez en el norte?). Siempre es "barrilete".


 

En el oeste, parece ser.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Cometa, en España


Y en Colombia.
Y en Perú, según fsabroso.


----------



## Pinairun

Eso, muy bien dicho.


----------



## flljob

En México se hace la diferencia entre los papalotes y las culebrinas, cuando menos en el sur.


----------



## 0scar

Volantin en Chile y provincias limitrofes con Argentina.
Barrilete en España también según un art. de Wikipedia


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cometa_(juego)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

ManPaisa said:


> Y en Colombia.
> Y en Perú, según fsabroso.


"Barrilete" no me es extraña, pero cuando era niño siempre usé y escuché "cometa". "Barrilete" la recuerdo en letras musicales, pero nunca la escuché de boca de un niño.
Saludos


----------



## JoseJ141

Panamá: cometa.


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> En México se hace la diferencia entre los papalotes y las culebrinas, cuando menos en el sur.



¿Qué es una culebrina?

En México yo solo he oído "cometa" y papalote.


----------



## flljob

mirx said:


> ¿Qué es una culebrina?
> 
> En México yo solo he oído "cometa" y papalote.


 
Las culebrinas son mucho más grandes que los papalotes, tienen forma hexagonal, aunque no son raras las rectangulares, y se les pone una larguísima cola de trapo.


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> Las culebrinas son mucho más grandes que los papalotes, tienen forma hexagonal, aunque no son raras las rectangulares, y se les pone una larguísima cola de trapo.



Va. 

¿Y las cometas o papalotes?

¿Culebrina?
¿Papalote o cometa?

¿...?


Para mi todos son cometas.


----------



## flljob

Los papalotes tienen forma de rombo y son más chicos.


----------



## Aby R

Pinairun said:


> Barrilete, en Argentina, Cuba y Uruguay.
> Chiringa, en Cuba y Puerto Rico
> Coronel, en Cuba es una cometa grande.
> Papalote, en Cuba, Honduras y México



 Bien...... con la diferencia que la *chiringa* no es exactamente un papalote "oficial"..... es más bien una especie de "papalotico" artesanal y rústico que construyen los niños con una hoja de papel

SALUDOS


----------



## flljob

mirx said:


> Va.
> 
> ¿Y las cometas o papalotes?
> 
> ¿Culebrina?
> ¿Papalote o cometa?
> 
> ¿...?
> 
> 
> Para mi todos son cometas.


 
Por mis rumbos nadie los llama cometas.


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> Por mis rumbos nadie los llama cometas.



Ya, pero lo que pasa es que en tus rumbos parecen diferenciarlos según la forma. Y en mis rumbos todos son papalotes/cometas.


----------



## Aby R

> Quote:
> Originalmente publicado por *flljob*
> 
> 
> Por mis rumbos nadie los llama cometas.
> 
> Ya, pero lo que pasa es que en tus rumbos parecen diferenciarlos según la forma. Y en mis rumbos todos son papalotes/cometas.



Pues por mi rumbos....y  tengan las formas que tengan..... nadie las llama cometas


----------



## clares3

Hola
Por mis rumbos, cometa (el más extendido) y "birlocha" (muy popular; ha dado lugar al dicho "échale hilo a la birlocha")


----------



## Aby R

Hola, otra vez...

En mi tierra existe (no digo se baila... pues nadie lo baila) un baile tradicional llamado "El Papalote"...

♫¿Cómo se empina el papalote?
Dándole vuelta al monigote ♪♫


Saludos


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, "papalotes". Muy comúnmente se dice también "papelotes".

Saludotes,


swiftote


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> He encontrado todos estos nombres para esta armazón que vuela. La información sobre los países donde se usan es del DRAE.
> 
> Barrilete, en Argentina, Cuba y Uruguay.
> Cachirulo, en Valencia (España)
> Sierpe, en Asturias (España)
> Cambucha, en Chile
> Chichigua, en Re. Dominicana
> Chiringa, en Cuba y Puerto Rico
> Coronel, en Cuba es una cometa grande.
> Papalote, en Cuba, Honduras y México
> Papagayo, en Venezuela
> Volantín, en Argentina, Chile, Cuba, Puerto Rico y Venezuela.
> Cometa, en España


"Cambucha" no es un armazón, sino un simple papel doblado.
De hecho el término "cambucha" no es muy usado, lo más normal es llamarlo "choncho", o "choncha".
Desconozco el origen de las palabras pero me suenan a mapudungún.
Saludos.


Edito: "Cambucho/a" es el nombre con que se conocen las bolsas de papel, esas que se usan en los supermercados.  Tampoco es un término muy usado.
_


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, *barrilete*. 

♫ _fue mi sueño de purrete_
_ser igual que un barrilete_
_que elevándose entre nubes_
_con un viento de esperanza, sube y sube. _♪♫ (Eladia Blázquez - Sueño de barrilete)


----------



## Lexinauta

> Por aquí, *barrilete*.


Y *cometa*, el que tiene forma romboidal.


----------



## Jaén

mirx said:


> Ya, pero lo que pasa es que en tus rumbos parecen diferenciarlos según la forma. Y en mis rumbos todos son papalotes/cometas.


Reviviendo hilos muertos...

No sé de dónde es Mirx, pero en Veracruz, tampoco los diferenciamos por la forma. Todas son *pandorgas*. Aunque si tienen un formato específico, reciben ese nombre, pero genéricamente, son *pandorgas*.

- Voy a elevar pandorga.
- Qué pandorga tienes? 
- Un *barril* (la hexagonal)

Otras formas populares serían la *paloma*, el *sarampico*, el *barco* y la normal, que sería la romboidal común.

A la hojita de papel doblada le llamamos justamente *papalote*.

No sé en qué parte del sur le llaman *culebrines*, como dice Fili, ya que todas ellas, a execpción de la paloma y el barco, pueden llevar largas colas. Inclusive a los papalotes, se les hace una colita de papel también.

Una diversión a la hora de elevar pandorga, era mandarles telegramas, que consistían en un cuadradito de papel, doblado como un sombrerito, que se ponía sobre el hilo, y con el viento, se subía hasta llegar a la pandorga.

Ah, toque cultural: en el sureste de Brasil les llaman *pipa*. Creo que en el sur le llaman *papalote* también.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú, como ya se dijo, el nombre general es *cometa*. *Barrilete *es o era uno de los tipos de cometa más comunes (ahora, con las cometas hechas de fábrica, las antiguas formas van desapareciendo), junto con la pava y el avión. Y a la _cambucha _que describe Vampiro (el simple papel doblado) lo llamábamos *cambucho*.


----------

